# Internal Storage won't show up on PC



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Only SD card shows up, which has nothing but pictures on it (thanks for that moto).


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Which mode are you using when connecting it to the PC cable? Use the notification area's icon for USB storage to change the method being used. Try USB Storage first, but if it is already set to that, wait a good *10 minutes* before dismissing it - your anti virus program may be trying to scan the new _drive_ before allowing you full use of it, and if it has a lot of data it can take a while.....


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

USB mode - usb debugging off, waited 10 minutes, still nothing. SD card showing up fine.

I really don't want to have to re-wipe/flash.. Is that my only option at this point?


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Uninstall all the moto drivers from your computer, then plug your phone in and let them re-install.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

How do I do that? Uninstall the drivers.. I tried searching but couldn't find a solution.


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm running Windows 7 64bit btw.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Go to the control panel, and click in uninstall programs. There are like 4 different moto drivers. Moto adb interface, usb and a few others. They will be in alphabetical order. When done plug your phone into your comp and go through all the debugging options. Charge only, usb mass storage and so forth. Give windows time to work between each one. Look for a fxz file post and download the 5.0.1 or whatever moto prerelease drivers. That may speed things along for you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Works now, under Windows Media Sync in 1 big folder.. I'd prefer separating of SD/Internal, but beggars can't be choosers. Thanks!


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Therse actually a way to fix this.

Turn your phone off,

remove the sdcard.

boot phone without the sdcard.

hook your phone up to the computer as (usb storage)

give it a bit and your phone will show the internal one.

then after you can put your sdcard back in and it shoudl work.

I hope this helps you.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## rexboe (Jul 12, 2011)

My first Bionic won't show internal storage returned it and never had a problem with the replacement

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

